# Acts 7:22 & Exodus 4:10



## (^^)Regin (Feb 18, 2013)

[BIBLE]Acts 7:22[/BIBLE]
[BIBLE]Exodus 4:10[/BIBLE]


Does 'words' in Acts 7:22 and 'speech' in Exodus 4:10 mean the same thing? 
Is Acts 7:22 Describing Moses 'after' Israel's deliverance from Egypt?
Does Exodus 4:10 mean that Moses is not fluent in Hebrew?
Do Midian people speak a different language? 
Is Exodus 4:10 the result of not speaking Egyptian or Hebrew for 40 years while in Midian? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## (^^)Regin (Feb 22, 2013)

bump


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 22, 2013)

Most agree that in Ex 4 Moses is trying to come up with excuses. It's a copout. He does in fact speak powerfully before Pharaoh - him, not Aaron on his behalf. 

At any rate, the point of Acts 7:22 is that Moses had received the finest education (the implication being that he had the aptitude for that education) and was well-regarded for what he said and did. He was a smart, respected man who had everything going for him and he had no reason (worldly speaking) to do anything to rock the boat.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 22, 2013)

Moses was mighty in his words and deeds because God was at work through him. As God told him, "I will be with your mouth and teach you what you shall speak' (Exodus 4:12). So there's no conflict between Exodus 4 and Acts 7. One describes Moses' fearful self-assessment of himself without God's power. The other is an assessment of a faith-filled Moses through whom God worked. As Ben mentioned, Moses spoke powerfully to Pharaoh not long after chapter 4. And by Deuteronomy, he speaks (presumably in Hebrew) the longest recorded sermons anywhere in the Bible.

I've always read the Exodus 4 passage the way Ben just explained it... as Moses lacking faith and looking for excuses. But the idea that there was a language barrier element does make some sense. I'd like to hear more about that if there are folks here who know more.


----------

